# Fallen Manor 2009



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Well just started setting up and here is a couple of photos. I will set up my pneumatic props and the rest of static Thursday/Friday, due to weather. I will post photos of everything later...Now with a video I just added on 2'nd page


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Here are updated Photos. I will post a video later


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool pictures of your set up. Your cemetery looks so real. Do you have snow on the ground or do you have the world's best fog machine?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

what an awsome haunt except for the snow I cant wait to see the video very cool lighting looks cool too


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... nice, even with the snow on the ground.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! The snow makes it look especially eerie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, God forbid anyone smoke around a crematorium

I think that last shot of the graveyard through the tree branches is particularly moody, and the snow just adds to the overall look of eerieness.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, God forbid anyone smoke around a crematorium
> 
> I think that last shot of the graveyard through the tree branches is particularly moody, and the snow just adds to the overall look of eerieness.


Yes we have a strict no smoking policy...unless your one of my guests



Joiseygal said:


> Cool pictures of you set up. Your cemetery looks so real. Do you have snow on the ground or do you have the world's best fog machine?


Its snow...but thanks on the grave yard compliment...

Thanks everyone for the complements

Here's one more pic...and I will post a video soon


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking set up. Loving pic 3 and 5. The fog lends to an eerie feeling and the shot through the branches is awesome.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Creepy! Awesome! Can't Wait To See The Vid! 

The Sign Was Aweseome!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The last two pics are my favorite. Snow in October - yuck!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok folks heres a little video clip for you...enjoy

[


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Are you sure the terms of your parole allow you to live in a normal person's house?
I mean, you have EDGING around the tree. YOU. Have edging. That's entirely *too* normal. Did you kill the normal residents and take over their house??

I LIKE the snow....and your set up looks great.
Where was the crematorium in all this? In the yard??


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Are you sure the terms of your parole allow you to live in a normal person's house?
> I mean, you have EDGING around the tree. YOU. Have edging. That's entirely *too* normal. Did you kill the normal residents and take over their house??
> 
> I LIKE the snow....and your set up looks great.
> Where was the crematorium in all this? In the yard??


EDGING???? I thought those are called my "I don't like you" bricks...I use to have hundreds of those lying around.....use too that is and then I use my crematorium to....send them to the next world:googly:

The crematorium is up on the porch by the front door


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I did another video...first one hard to see...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really, Creepster, enough is enough - let your poor wife out of the coffin

Much better video - now we can see the gross things like the body parts hanging over the door and large snail on the front porch. The crematorium is definitely the star of the display - and I like how the crow's eyes light up when the smoke comes out, as if he's thinking "Mmmm, fresh baked human!".


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man! Yours puts mine to shame. I am going to have to work harder to get to your level. Man! Is that good.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The graveyard looks good. The snow definitely gives it a different feel, but I like the look.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

DeathTouch said:


> Man! Yours puts mine to shame. I am going to have to work harder to get to your level. Man! Is that good.


Thanks very much....you have a great set up too you know!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The Creepster said:


> Thanks very much....you have a great set up too you know!


But yours is more "Haunt Sexy" Yes, I just came up with that. Nice? LOL


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

DeathTouch said:


> But yours is more "Haunt Sexy" Yes, I just came up with that. Nice? LOL


Right-on...I like that.... you better coin that phrase cause it's going to get popular I bet


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice touch. You have the worlds largest fog chiller all around, looks kewl.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The new video is great!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How many kids did ya get?? 
I covet your coffin banger!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great video Creepster. You have some great props!!!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> How many kids did ya get??
> I covet your coffin banger!


Kids that made it up to get candy=185
Kids that did not make it off the sidewalk=43

Debbie I would give it for you to use in your haunt if we were closer geographically



Joiseygal said:


> Great video Creepster. You have some great props!!!!


Thank you very much


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!The snow looks great to.The third pic is my fav it looks like the perfect atmosphere.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Looks great!The snow looks great to.The third pic is my fav it looks like the perfect atmosphere.


Thanks...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

man thats so cool how did you do the lightning storm thats bad ass that chained coffin rocks your stuff is amazing great job


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> man thats so cool how did you do the lightning storm thats bad ass that chained coffin rocks your stuff is amazing great job


Thanks...Mike


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Job! I like your coffin - I need to build a banger like that.
when did you get all the snow?
We got snow on Oct 9th but then it all melted on the 10th and has so far stay awayed.
Hopefullly for this last weekend while I finish tear down and haul away!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice video. The lightning was great.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Great Job! I like your coffin - I need to build a banger like that.
> when did you get all the snow?
> We got snow on Oct 9th but then it all melted on the 10th and has so far stay awayed.
> Hopefullly for this last weekend while I finish tear down and haul away!


Thanks....The coffin banger's are easy to do, if you have any questions let me know. We got the snow started the 27th and finished the 29th and started to melt the 30th lucked out. I usually have sound for all my pneumatics but with all the water/snow I didn't want to blow up anything...all my solenoids, controllers, an receiver( I run a wireless trigger set up for all my props) were inside. You should have seen all the air lines running in through my front window was a mess but worked out good.



Haunted Bayou said:


> Nice video. The lightning was great.


Thank you


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

43 kids who didn't make it off sidewalk - that's great, you should be very proud
Nice set up all the way around, I really am liking the coffin banger, I might have to try that next year instead of the live person in the coffin for something different. Good job.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The snow adds that extra something that would be almost impossible to artificially create, there is something about a blanket of snow...the way it makes the night so silent....that I find a bit eerie. Great props and photos.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

fick209 said:


> 43 kids who didn't make it off sidewalk - that's great, you should be very proud
> Nice set up all the way around, I really am liking the coffin banger, I might have to try that next year instead of the live person in the coffin for something different. Good job.


Indeed....kid friendly BLAH I say scare 'em so they have nightmares LOL. Thanks...and also if you have any questions regarding the coffin banger let me know



STOLLOWEEN said:


> The snow adds that extra something that would be almost impossible to artificially create, there is something about a blanket of snow...the way it makes the night so silent....that I find a bit eerie. Great props and photos.


Thanks I appreciate it..I cursed the snow, but it ended up working out great


----------

